
Why Yahoo Should Buy Hulu - terpua
http://gigaom.com/2009/01/14/why-yahoo-should-buy-hulu/
======
trickjarrett
I think this is pretty spot on. It shakes up what they're trying to do, gets
Yahoo back in the game for Internet video, and would be a bold move to mark
the start of the new era under the new chief.

The difficulty would be finding a reasonable price. Hulu isn't actively
shopping as far as I know but if word gets out that Hulu is willing to sell
then pricing could rise and only do more damage if Yahoo overpays like Google
did for Youtube. Yahoo doesn't have the time Google did, to figure out how to
make the most income on their investment.

